# ÖBB 2143, the first locomotive



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ÖBB 2143 was my very first European locomotive on this new (then) railroad.

This little diesel belonging to the Austrian State Railway ( Österreichische Bundesbahnen) is from era IV and was first built in 1964 for the un-electrified routes in Austria.

It has a top speed of 68 mph and a starting tractive effort of 20 tons. These were light locomotives used for regional traffic and local light freight duty. Rarely will you see these pulling more that four or five coaches or a short string of freight cars without two or three in a consist.

ÖBB 2143 is the first locomovive seen in the video and shares screen time with others on the layout.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

That hillside with the chalets really turned out great.


----------

